# ATV



## smoothy1975 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey everyone..I'm very interested in getting a 4x4 400CC ATV to help during archery season. There are a lot of brands, can I get some opinions on ones you may own that you like very much.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Honda Rancher


----------



## smoothy1975 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would like to buy a used model..what kind of red flags should I look for, before purchasing one?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 Honda Rancher (I've owned 3! That's how much I like them.)- check all fluids to see that the machine has been serviced, make sure the brakes are good, check the air filter, inspect hoses for leaks and cables for wear, look at the rims to see if they are dented up or clean (an indication of hard riding)...I'm probably missing a ton but those issues came to mind right away.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Suzuki Eiger. There si not a better 400 size machine out there. Oh yeah and check all the stuff that birddogger said.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The major brands all make good ones, but some are better for certain puposes. What do you intend to use it for? Just getting to hunting areas, any of them will do that.

Longest lasting engine, most would say honda, you want a smoother ride would probably be polaris, Kawasaki makes a good work horse but will wear you out on a long ride, best in snow would probably be the Suzuki King quad, but in 700 + not 400. 

All will do you a good job if you take care of them and just like cars some will be lemons. 

Of course these are just opinions from riding and researching info before I bought mine. But I had specific needs that I was reasearching.

And good info has been given on what to look for, also look for dents and bends in the frame and racks for signs of heavy use or abuse.

Oh, things I would personally want are: independent suspension, be able to go from 4x4 to 2x4, I really like ESI, because my altitude varies, and good ground clearance.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be in the VEHICLES section (Trucks, SUVs, boats, *ATV*s...) rather than "Firearms, gear, equipment"?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Honda Foreman


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Shouldn't this thread be in the VEHICLES section (Trucks, SUVs, boats, ATVs...) rather than "Firearms, gear, equipment"?


nope.

he will haul his *firearm* (bow) and *gear,* and *equipment* with the machine in question


----------



## smoothy1975 (Jun 8, 2009)

You guys have all given great advice, and i will be using it for bow hunting purposes. One, to get further in ( but not off the trrails ) and two to help bring the bugger out when I do finally get one! third, for recreational fun with the fam. I cannot afford a new one so I am looking at used. is there an age limit on the ATV that would deter you from buying. Is ten years too old...15?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> is there an age limit on the ATV that would deter you from buying


That would be determined by the other info provided above, how well was it taken care of and how many miles or hours does it have on it.

I bought a 1989 Kawasaki Bayou 300 2x4 a few years back and put a few hundred more miles on the dirt roads hunting and playing and 2 years ago I gave it to a guy for redoing the seats in my boat, his family used it for about a year and he gave it to his brother in law when he moved and I think it is still going strong.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 for Honda. Foreman ES 
Age would make no difference to me. Condition. If you question it's condition, don't buy it, or taske it to a mechanic for an opinion.


----------

